# Preamplificador para bajo (Tobias)



## freebass (Dic 30, 2010)

Hola a todos! hace unos dias buscando por todos lados circuitos de preampliicadores para bajo (instrumento) encontre este circuito, es de un Tobias, como no se mucho de electronica y lo que quiero es lansarme a hacerlo les quiero preguntar si lo que ven del circuito esta bien y cuanto mas o menos me puede costar armarlo (teniendo en cuenta que vivo en argentina y cuento con soldador y estaño nada mas jeje)

se me olvido poner el archivo 
ahora si saludos a todos!!!
Ver el archivo adjunto Tobias Active Bass Circuit.zip

hola a todos!! buscando consegui un pre amplificador con control de graves medios y agudos balanse y volumen, el tema es q*UE* mucha idea de electronica no tengo y quisiera saber que opinan ustedes!! 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/preamplificador-bajo-tobias-49192/


----------



## tiolucasxd (Ene 3, 2011)

Quisiera saber si este circuito funciona con una bateria de 9v o 18v (2 de 9v)

Gracias


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 4, 2011)

Hola
El circuito funciona pero cambia el integrado por un LM358 y alimentalo con 2 baterias de 9V


----------



## freebass (Ene 4, 2011)

la placa se puede hacer mas pequeña como para que entre en el bajo, mas o menos de la mitad de el largo que esta hay(en los pfd)¿?  (poniendo los potes con cables y no directos a la placa).... otra cosa que no tengo son las conexciones si alguien las tiene y las puede subir seria buenisimo... saludos a todos!!!


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 4, 2011)

Ojo la placa dice que no es probada y los pote de entrada de señal estan mal puestos yo lo empezaria a dudar........


----------



## freebass (Ene 4, 2011)

si te fijas los valores de los potes estan corridos nomas el primero es uno de52k el segundo tambien el tercero uno de 500k y los dos ultimos son de 100k (de izquierda a derecha)...


----------



## tiolucasxd (Ene 7, 2011)

entonces habria que editar la plaqueta para que funcione bien?


----------



## freebass (Ene 7, 2011)

No sabria decirte, mucho de electronica no se, la cosa es que consegui ese pre que era lo que andaba buscando, pero como no se practicamente nada de electronica no prove de hacerlo... pernse que quisas alguien del foro lo habia hecho o sabia de este pre y me podia dar una mano... 
saludos!!!


----------



## Fercho123455 (Ene 8, 2011)

Hola
Pido disculpas porque en mi anterior respuesta dije que funcionaria pero solo lo dije porque analice muy ligeramente el circuito; puede que la realimentacion del preamplificador este bien hecha(cosa que en la mayoria de los casos suele ser el problema) pero todas las conecciones de potenciometros estan mal, aparte de que los valores no son los requeridos, para los que piensan usar este circuito les recomiendo realizar bien las conecciones y hacer una nueva pcb o buscar otro preamplificador


----------



## ahernandezcastro (Dic 10, 2011)

Hola a todos yo hice una pcb de este circuito estoy por hacer la prueba ......cualquier cosa les comento.. yo no puse los controles de los micro en la placa....

pds....si tienen alguna sugerencia se lo agradecere creo q en dos dias hare la prueba haber q tal.....

BENDICIONES


----------



## chacarock (May 27, 2012)

hola ahernandezcastro
que paso con este circuito? lo concretaste?

saludos


----------

